# Fish Toys



## Jenniethekid (Oct 15, 2011)

I know people suggest the ping pong ball idea a lot, but I decided to use white, unpainted, plastic pearls. They are the kind you would string into a necklace. They are small enough to play with, big enough not to cause a choking hazard, and they float. What are other toy ideas y'all have? I'm thinking about putting a small tea cup in there, but I don't want to hurt my fish. What do we suggest?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That is cute. I have never tried floating anything on top of the water besides dried leaves..My guys like to bite the leaves and build bubbles nests around them. What type of teacup? I use coffeemugs in a few of my tanks as "caves" and my fish seem to enjoy swimming though the handle part.


----------



## Jenniethekid (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, if you're putting a coffee mug in there I think I can find a tea cup of the same consistency. I just want it to be aesthetically pleasing as well as fun for him!


----------



## Persica (Jul 14, 2011)

The coffee mug thing is a good idea! I wish I would have thought of that before I spent a gazillion dollars on a cave that I was satisfied with. A mug would have been perfect. Actually, I have those glass marbles that look like mancala pieces on the bottom of my tank on top of the gravel and at first my fish saw his reflection and flared at it, haha! I thought that was cute.  Trying to think what else might be a good toy... Can't think of anything. >.<


----------



## Jenniethekid (Oct 15, 2011)

He isn't very big. Do you reckon he'd enjoy a shot glass? I'm going to try it, and monitor him.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i used this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30152110/ and http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10152111/ turned upside down .. and i stacked 3 of them upside down together and silicone glued the rims to the bottoms and it makes a great tower with 3 holes ^_^ .. it's glass and doesn't leech into the water .. and has 6 different colors to be creative with


----------



## Jenniethekid (Oct 15, 2011)

Clever girl...I'll have to see if I can't try something similar.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> i used this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30152110/ and http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10152111/ turned upside down .. and i stacked 3 of them upside down together and silicone glued the rims to the bottoms and it makes a great tower with 3 holes ^_^ .. it's glass and doesn't leech into the water .. and has 6 different colors to be creative with


Those are perfect! I wish I lived near an ikea. :lol: I love those purple ones. I always love finding unusual items to use in my aquariums. It is usually so much more cheaper than buying pre-made caves at petstores.


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

i use brandy snifters.. they look like miniature wine glasses, and the kids love curling up in 'em (Elvis used to roll around in his). shrimp logs are fun, too.. the ceramic ones have no sharp edges, and they're short tunnels with a few side "entrances". i got a betta log for Simon, but sometimes one side floats flush with the side of the tank and he freaks out when he thinks he can't escape :roll: (turn around, Simon.. there's a good lad..)
and, of course, Simon has his sake set..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can block of the spout with java moss, a teapot would look really cute.

I love Simon's sake jug!


----------

